# Horrible and Unfortunate accident



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

bicyclist advocate and humanitarian killed while riding to work.

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local&id=7338717

be safe.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Sad news.


----------



## FeedTheJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Terrible.


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

On paper, NYC is a great place to ride. Most normal trips within the city are under 15 miles; many are under 5 miles. NYC is amazingly scenic and interesting! But it is a special kind of hell to ride on NYC streets, and it takes a special kind of skill to survive doing it for long. Megan had that skill, but she was eventually killed anyway. 

Thanks to NYC cycling advocates like Megan, there are greenways around most of Manhattan, some of Brooklyn, and bits of the Bronx. Yet for all of their work, most NYC riding is still about constant close calls dodging car doors, giant potholes, and construction equipment, without straying into desperate motorized traffic that doesn't know or care about cyclists or pedestrians.

Why can't we make cycling reasonably safe in the parts of the U.S. where it makes most practical sense to cycle instead of drive, like NYC?


----------



## dovid (Apr 1, 2003)

*Very sad*

What a tragic loss of a person who dedicated her life to improving her community...

I'm a NYC resident and an ex bike commuter. 'Ex' because I was hit by a car on a trip home from work which sidelined me for the last 6 months. Gd willing my health should improve, but I will not be riding to work anymore. It really is a game of russian roulette every time you ride on NYC roads. When is NYC going to get their act together? If Bloomberg wants to make the city "greener" then what a better way than to create safe bike routes in all 5 boros.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Riding in the door zone?


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope the guy gets charged, also 


> according to New York city rule 34 RCNY § 4-12(c) it is illegal for drivers to get out of a vehicle in a manner which endangers cyclists.


http://www.bikenewyork.org


----------

